# Any action at The Spur?



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Has anyone been out there lately? What about The Nipple? I was wanting to go tomorrow but I don't want to waste the gas if it's dead out there. 


Thanks

John


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Water has been a very pretty blue at the nipple for a while. It is actually blue almost to the beach. Not sure about the Spur, but I don't think there is any reason to run that far to find blue water. However, we tried to fish the nipple last week and the huge amount of scattered grass made it almost impossible to troll. If you can find a line that has formed up, or even a patch of water devoid of grass, you have a good chance. We saw lots of flyers all day, but finally grew weary of setting baits only to have to reel in and clear. Ended up bottom bumping for grouper and AJs.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks LRAD. I heard about all of the broken weeds out at the nipple. I was wondering if they have formed up again. Supermap is showing Green water at the spur right now but I would like to see an actual report from someone who went out that far. Again, thank you.


John


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

We caught a blue and a white, a yellowfin and a pile of wahoo and dolphin on a two day trip near the spur Tuesday/Wednesday. Really fishy out there.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Were there any weedlines or were you just trolling open water?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I ask because I have a buddy coming in to town tonight and leaving Sunday night for Afghanistan. I want to put him on some fish before he leaves.


John


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Aquahollic said:


> Were there any weedlines or were you just trolling open water?


Yes, there was a nice weed line out there just north of the spur. I'd suggest getting a Roff's report the day before you go, just to get an idea of where it should be.


----------

